
Hyperdom: A react like framework with (gasp) 2 way data binding - paulgc
http://paul.anmo.io/getting-started-with-hyperdom
======
jgforbes
Personally not a huge fan of two-way binding. As someone who has come from the
C#/XAML world (where two-way binding can be abused), I found the pure-
functional component strategy for React and similar frameworks to be far, far
simpler.

Now, I do agree that it can lead to a bit of boilerplate, but this extra
verbosity helps keep a simple mental model for us to reason about. Two-way
binding can get very complex when you can have weird cyclical state changes.

~~~
dereke
I think weird cyclical state changes are a feature of your chosen framework.
For instance I worked on an angular (1.x) project where we would routinely
have these issues - in fact they were well documented. We ported the project
to hyperdom and I've never seen an issue with state since.

